# Need to upgrade from my olympus



## olliejburton (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everybody. I'm needing to upgrade an old Olympus camera and was looking at the Nikon 5100 or 7000 or the canon 600d or 60d when the guy in store said the best camera for the money is the Sony a65.... I don't know anybody with one but what do you guys think?

Thanks 

Ollie


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 13, 2012)

a65 is pretty decent for the cash.


----------



## ColtenJWeaver (Jun 13, 2012)

I own the a65 it's an amazing camera for the price, it compares to the canon 60D which is 1300$ where as the Sony is 1000$ overall id go with the a65 for its 24.3 mp sensor, 10 fps continuous shooting, good auto focus feature in its video option, as I said I own it and I love it it's worth it at a great price!


----------



## bogeyman (Jun 13, 2012)

The Pentax K-5 is the highest rated APS-C sensor DSLR out there (built like a tank and it is weather sealed) and it can be had for around $900 (body) or $1000 with an 18-55 weather resistant lens.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

ColtenJWeaver said:


> I own the a65 it's an amazing camera for the price, it compares to the canon 60D which is 1300$ where as the Sony is 1000$ overall id go with the a65 for its 24.3 mp sensor, 10 fps continuous shooting, good auto focus feature in its video option, as I said I own it and I love it it's worth it at a great price!



May I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2012)

morganza said:


> ColtenJWeaver said:
> 
> 
> > I own the a65 it's an amazing camera for the price, it compares to the canon 60D which is 1300$ where as the Sony is 1000$ overall id go with the a65 for its 24.3 mp sensor, 10 fps continuous shooting, good auto focus feature in its video option, as I said I own it and I love it it's worth it at a great price!
> ...



B&H has the a65 body on sale for $848 right now.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 14, 2012)

What lens do you have ?

Perhaps it makes more sense to upgrade your Oly body....

Used E-3's are going for as low as $500 - $650.

Cheers, Don


----------

